# [gelöst]openrc-0.5.3 baselayout-2.0.1

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Wie kann ich bei dieser Kombination die init-scripte anhalten und ggf. auswählen (früher Taste i) oder den Init-Prozess pausieren lassen (Früher m.E. Pasen-Taste)?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Dec 19, 2009 8:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astaecker

Geht weiterhin genau so, du musst es nur in der /etc/rc.conf aktivieren:

```
rc_interactive="YES"
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

